

How the Internet will change the world - mnemonicfx
http://www.sciencenews.org/view/generic/id/57611/title/Comment__How_the_Internet_will_change_the_world_%E2%80%94__even_more_

======
wdewind
This is useless, sorry. The TLDR: people generally agree technology is getting
better (shock), people generally are not prepared for the future (shock). The
internet is probably going to make us smarter (shock). Privacy is a big issue
on the internet (shock).

~~~
mnemonicfx
Useless, but published anyway.

